# Cannot connect to my D-Link DIR-615.



## Convictor (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello,

I have a situation here that's really getting on my nerves... In my appartment, I have an ethernet cable which comes from a central router. I tried plugging the ethernet cable in my D-Link DIR-615 router to create a wireless network for me and my pal but with no success with broadcasting internet. I went for informations and I've been told that since the cable is coming from another router I have to configure my router to a "gateway mode" (in other words, I have to configure my router differently). The problem is that I don't no where is the option for this "gateway mode" on my router configuration page. If someone could help me with this issue it would be very grateful. But, I have another problem with this router. Lately I can't connect to it via my network assistant with my vista Laptop. If someone have some answers for those two problems it would be very grateful. 

Thank You !


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Convictor (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you Sir ! It works now ! 
You can't imagine how much I'm grateful for your help !

Your the best !!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could assist.


----------

